# General > Technical Support >  FRP bypass google account

## port100

Looking for someone that can FRP bypass the google account on an ASUS Zenpad 10
Had it from new and it accidentally got reset and cant remember the original google account it was synced with so need someone to bypass the google account sync process
phone no. is 07803124162

----------


## dx100uk

easy peasy
just search youtube

https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/se...ad+10&fr=yfp-t

----------


## port100

Tried that already doesn’t work with mine I don’t have the same things in my menu that he has

----------


## dx100uk

what version of android 7 or 7.1

----------


## port100

Not sure and can’t get in to check that

----------


## dx100uk

there are differing cracks for differing versions...
have you tried both 7 and 7.1?
theres a chance it could be 6 too

----------


## port100

Just tried the one and couldn’t get past a certain point as it wasn’t the same list coming up on mine as shown on the YouTube video
could you do it for me you think ?

----------

